# Books Recommended by our Members: September 2009



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Got a book you couldn't put down? Post it here!

For the August recommendations, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12097.msg231863.html#msg231863

Ann & Betsy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Just finished this...very good read, totally worth every penny:


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a book featured in my blog today that I have not seen advertised on either forum:











I gave it 4 1/2 stars. It was really good.

Check out my review at http://redadept.wordpress.com/

Of course, Kindlers can just turn on Whispernet.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks, Red; I just purchased on your recommendation.  

I enjoy your reviews.


----------



## Solarraven (Dec 25, 2008)

"Rosemary and Rue" by Seanan McGuire is now available for the Kindle. I read an advance copy for the Amazon Vine program and Have been campaigning to get this on the Kindle ever since This is an Urban-ish Noir fantasy Set in San Francisco and is one of the best books in the genera that I have ever read .











its $6.39 and Text to speech is enabled which thrills me because one of my children uses TTS in order to ease her ability to read.

From Publishers Weekly
Singer-songwriter McGuire adeptly infuses her debut with hardboiled sensibilities and a wide array of mythological influences, set against a moody San Francisco backdrop. October Toby Daye is half-human, half-faerie, a changeling PI with a foot in both worlds. After spending 14 years as a fish following a botched assignment, she's desperate to avoid magic, but the dying curse of a murdered elven lady forces her to investigate the killing, with the price of failure being Toby's own painful death. Toby struggles with court intrigue, magical mayhem, would-be assassins and her own past, always driven by the need to succeed and survive. Well researched, sharply told, highly atmospheric and as brutal as any pulp detective tale, this promising start to a new urban fantasy series is sure to appeal to fans of Jim Butcher or Kim Harrison. (Sept.)

_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I downloaded this for free but I liked it so much I would have paid for it:











Very funny, cleverly written, with more than a few surprising twists that lead to a very satisfying ending. Please note: the author is rather harsh on the Roman Catholic church which might not be everyone's cup of tea. But having seen what the church can do to people (ie, my husband) I fully understood where the author was coming from with his insights.

L


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Solarraven said:


> "Rosemary and Rue" by Seanan McGuire is now available for the Kindle. I read an advance copy for the Amazon Vine program and Have been campaigning to get this on the Kindle ever since This is an Urban-ish Noir fantasy Set in San Francisco and is one of the best books in the genera that I have ever read .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, this sounds right up my alley, I just purchased it.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

I received a note in my email box today that "Mysteria" (If you are unaware of who she is and what she does check the book lovers links section) had found a book that I had read over the summer was now a kindle edition.










This book was a delight of a read for me. I read it in hardcover having picked it up while spending a long weekend out at Point Reyes seaside village last spring.
I am someone who loves historical fiction, I also love the civil war years and the years following. This is a nonfiction that reads somewhat like a novel, looking at the years following America's Civil War, through the eyes of some of the times now famous authors, poets (Emily Dickinson) and artists. A kind of six degrees of separation exploration through their relationships with each other during the time. If sounds like of unusual, it is, and it is also why I found the read so enjoyable. We flit through vignettes as if on wings of hummingbirds. I really liked it and now here it is for Kindle.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been a fan of Danny Evans' blog Dad Gone Mad for years, so I _had_ to pick up his book, _Rage Against the Meshugenah_ when it came out. I knew it was about his fight with depression, but it wasn't the bummer of a read I expected. It's funny, but heart wrenching, and if you've ever had someone in your life who is battling with depression, it's a worthwhile read.


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

Review by Gary Val Tenuta
Author of The Ezekiel Code

Fans of what might be called the "Indiana Jones" genre of fiction will be thrilled with *Secret Of The Sands*. Like a race horse on steroids it blasts out of the gate in the opening prologue and doesn't stop running until it reaches the finish line.

This remarkably well conceived and well executed first-time novel by Rai Aren and her co-author, Tavius E. is loaded with adventure, prophecy, mystery, secrets, deception, epic-scale battles, romance, good guys, bad guys, liers, cheaters, scoundrels, and, of course, heroes.

The action in the story alternates back-and-forth between ancient Egypt and modern-day Egypt. The trasitions between timelines are virtually seamless and, rather than interrupting the flow of the story this plot device actually enhances the flow of the story. The two modern-day archaeologists, Alexandria (Alex, for short) and Mitch, are working on a dig near the Great Sphinx when Alexandria stumbles (literally) onto a mystery that will change their lives, and possibly the future of the world, forever. The reader follows along with Alex and Mitch as they try to unravel the clues to this mystery, the origin of which goes 10,000 years back into the pre-history of Egypt, a complete society unknown to the pages of history, a Royal Family, and a King with a dream and a secret that could unleash a power of unimaginable consequences. Throughout the book the authors skillfully break from the modern-day action, transport the reader back into the ancient past, and totally immerse the reader into the multifaceted and intriguing back story of that mysterious royal family and the events that ultimately created the mystery that Alex and Mitch are desperately trying to unravel in the present.
*Secret Of The Sands* is a thrill-ride, complete with humorous interludes, that ends with a set-up for a sequel and this reviewer is chomping at the bit, waiting for that sequel to be released.

Disney/Pixar, Spielberg, Lucas please take note. This book has BLOCKBUSTER written all over it.


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

_--replaced paperback link with Kindle link. Betsy_

Review by Gary Val Tenuta
Author of *The Ezekiel Code*

*Who said there's nothing new under the sun?* Once in a while a truly unique idea does pop up. In this case it's *Soul Identity*, a techno-thriller by Dennis Batchelder.

Batchelder has crafted a page-turning yarn based on the idea that human souls have identities and that those identities can be tracked across centuries by means of a technological device that reads a given set of imprints in the iris of the human eye. *Soul Identity* is the name of a very successful company that engages in such an activity - for a price. The company, in one form or another, has been operating for centuries. But now there's a problem. Soul Identity has competition. Another company called World Wide Souls threatens to destroy Soul Identity. But how? And who, exactly, is behind this scheme? It falls to Scott Waverly - a likeable, wise-cracking security specialist - to find out. Waverly, the last guy in the world to believe in such a thing as a soul identity, was having a nice afternoon, minding his own business, fishing off the dock, when he received a strange package. Inside the package was something the likes of which he'd never seen or heard of before along with a request for his services as a security expert. In short order he finds himself fully immersed in a mystery fraught with danger, twists, turns and, of course, a steamy bit of romance - all of which plays out in one heck of fast-paced tale that just might make you a believer in such a thing as... *Soul Identity*. A great read and one that you won't soon forget.

*Special Note:* When I last checked, the Kindle version of Soul Identity was selling for a penny! Yes, you read that right... *$0.01*. Take advantage of this deal while it lasts!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

is featured in my blog today.

http://redadept.wordpress.com/


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

An oldie, but a good one! Just finished up _Murder on a Girls' Night Out_ by Anne George. It's the first in her cozy mystery series starring two Southern sisters--lots of family angst, fun...and murder! I haven't read her before and now I'm looking forward to the rest of the series. These are really nice comfort reads.



Murder on a Girls' Night Out: A Southern Sisters Mystery

The links are to the regular copy, but it is available for Kindle!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I bought this yesterday and read it in less than 24 hours. Very moving, very well written. The 11th anniversary of Matthew's murder is coming up next month. *Erase Hate*.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

If you like hot sexy vampire stories, this is a don't miss
Scent of a Vampire kindle

The Author Jude Stephens writes characters that are likeable, funny and yes, Sexy. I'm not normally a fan of this type of Paranormal Romance, but I couldn't put it down and the main character Olivia made me laugh. Worth the looksee.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I bought this yesterday and read it in less than 24 hours. Very moving, very well written. The 11th anniversary of Matthew's murder is coming up next month. *Erase Hate*.


Sounds good, Leslie. I'm going to download a sample.

Not that it's critical, but how's the formatting? The description on Amazon had hyphens where there should have been apostrophes.

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sounds good, Leslie. I'm going to download a sample.
> 
> Not that it's critical, but how's the formatting? The description on Amazon had hyphens where there should have been apostrophes.
> 
> ...


The formatting was fine. I think there were one or two words that had weird spaces in them, but I'd say it was 99.5% good.

L


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I downloaded this for free but I liked it so much I would have paid for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed this book a lot too. At first I wasn't sure if I'd like it because it started off a little "blah" for me, but I'm glad I stayed with it because it turned out to be anything but boring. There was one thing I found a little odd though.


Spoiler



Do you remember the part where the father tells them to strip down to thier shorts while he washes their muddy clothes? Then they order pizza and talk while they're waiting. When the pizza comes, Jake's dad goes outside - and he even takes a spin around the block. He did this wearing nothing but his underwear and a t-shirt? It's after they've finished eating when the story goes back to the laundry being ready.


 Other than that it was a great read!!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I recently reviewed the fourth book in a great series.

The series starts with this book:











I really suggest starting with the first one and reading through.

It's a great series that is the saga of a very interesting family.


----------



## G.R.V. Stone (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been a fan of Derek A. Schneider for a couple of years now. He has a vampire series that is better than any other I've read. It's fast paced with clever dialog and great characters. Lots of blood and gore, the way vamp books should be. The first two books are Avenging Autumn and The Wintermen. I believe the third book is coming out soon. He also has a ghost story called The 9 Ghosts of Samen's Bane which is also good and has less violence and gore, but still plenty of scares. All are on Kindle for around 4 or 5 bucks a piece.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-url/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1?_encoding=UTF8&sort=relevancerank&search-type=ss&index=books&field-author=Derek%20Schneider


----------



## G.R.V. Stone (Sep 21, 2009)

Just found out Derek A. Schneider's third book is out for kindle. I'll be grabbing this one as soon as I get home. The cover looks awesome!









_--changed image to image link. Betsy_


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

G.R.V. Stone said:


> Just found out Derek A. Schneider's third book is out for kindle. I'll be grabbing this one as soon as I get home. The cover looks awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a series can you tell me the order to read the books? Never mind I just read your post. It looks like Avenging Autumm is the first and The Wintermen is the second book. And the 3 book Moonlight Springs Eternal is the 3 book in the series. I am going to try a sample of the first book.


----------



## long run nick (Sep 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I downloaded this for free but I liked it so much I would have paid for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

If you like horror and you like short stories, you won't go wrong with:











I reviewed it with 5 Stars. All of the stories were original and interesting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This topic is now locked. For October's recommendations, see
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14215.msg271318.html#msg271318

Betsy & Ann


----------

